# BCY-X vs. 452X strings for compound bows, is one better quality or longer lasting?



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I’m currently in a situation to replace both my strings and cables on both of compound bows. This cyclical investment seems to be needed every 2 year cycle, that’s what I’ve read. While some just say if it’s in good shape and kept waxed the string and cables don’t need to be changed. Or do they? In either case, I think I’ve shot like 3000+ arrows with my APA Sidewinder He1 since I bought it back in 2013 and the used Mathews Jewel I own was said to have shot approx. 100 arrows but I don’t know for sure, I do know that I’ve shot it at least 500 times and I’m thinking of switching its string and cable to new ones. I read online that BCY-X is currently the best string material ever, but a few people also say 452X is superior? I’m totally not familiar with these strings, I’m more familiar with Dacron because earlier on, when I first started in archery and shot recurve, I had a chance to make some handmade strings for my recurve bows, years ago, and Dacron was the string material on hand and used by my string maker. Is it the same for the cables, should they also be changed when the string is changed?
> 
> Also, is there some kind of benchmark that says after X number of shots you should definitely consider replacing your compound bow strings and cables.
> 
> ...


452X is the workhorse of materials along with 8125G. X holds colors a lot better and are richer. X requires more strands over 452X for the same diameter and strength. More strands more friction more wax more maintenance. Fewer strands less friction less maintenance and ultimately faster speeds generated. Stability is the only question left. Both products are very stable. Just my opinion but based on physics facts. 
More strands a more rounded string if built properly and can be achieved with fewer strands as well. You need to decide as both are match grade quality. 

Chris Bachman
Chillicothe Custom Bowstrings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

452x is a perfect choice for a compound bow. It's stable and dependable and has years and years and years of extensive performance behind it. I'd argue it is the "gold standard" for compound material. 

In other words, I'd only use something else if I was trying to eek out a few more fps and was willing to trade dependable performance for a short-lived Ferrari. And, personally, I wouldn't do that.

I use x99 for recurve strings and swear by it, but I'd still use 452x for a compound. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

So it looks like both of you guys gravitate towards 452X over BCY-X for compound bows... hmm, interesting. I kept encountering references to BCY-X as being "the bee's knees" so to speak. It sounds like 452X is the real way to go, but I guess BCY-X is a close runner up? How about advice on when to change a string if it doesn't show any or much ware? Is there X number of shots and you need to switch, regarless of condition?


----------



## DarkLightStar (Apr 7, 2016)

X99 is the bee's knees for recurve, to me.

I'd still go with 452x on a compound. It's so dependable and stable.

Honestly, I haven't shot a x99 compound so I can't give an honest opinion beyond what I know. It might make for an incredible string if the builder makes sure to do everything correctly with it. Maybe that extra 10% vectran on a 452x string is unnecessary for a compound shot at reasonable poundage.

A little bit of vectran (or comparable material) is very necessary for stability, but I don't know the absolute limits of the materials and would recommend that you contact BCY directly. They could set you straight on exactly what weights x99 can handle in a compound and be 100% stable. 

I'd love to know, too.

I know, for a recurve, x99 kicks serious butt.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

as a small string maker for 30 years I have tried most string meterial from BCY now i only use 452X for all my strings and cables, string life depends on amount of shots, and type of bow no one can give you a honest answer. but a lot of owners manuals suggest 2,500 shots or 2 years


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Many factors come into play on when you should change out strings. 
1. Visual wear and tear ( string is shredding)
2. Serving separation 
3. Significant peep rotation from when it was new
4. Constant adjustments on string
5. Bow poundage has dropped and the strings have way more twists in them than should to keep poundage up 
6. Most unforeseen issue is seeing bulges develop under servings. Caution change strings IMMEDIATELY as the string is hiding a string separation under the serving and may result in a dry fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2015)

So I guess the 2,500 shot and 2 year cycles is the benchmark. If owners manuals state this, they must have discovered issues with the strings or cables past these, might be minute differences in material wear and performance, just enough to justify the change. Unless of course someone in the echelons just wanted to increase string/cables sales past the 2 year mark. It’s always a challenge to know exactly how many arrows you’ve sho. Hey why wouldn’t they build an arrow rest that has a digital counter, built-in that can relay arrow speeds and even arrow count, Blutooth enabled w/ an App, or micro display? Now I’ve just invented something, unless the Automatic arrow counter already exist on bows or from components...


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I have only used BCY-X for compound strings I build, so have nothing to compare it to. I have read a few mixed reviews of x-99, so thinking if and when I run out of BCY-X the 452-X may be the best replacement?


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

452x just plain dependable. As many strings as we sell its gonna be hard to be 452x. X would be second and Mercury third. 



Hutch


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Going purely by the grades of materials used, X99 is clearly the "superior" one. The grade of Dyneema is much higher than 452X, though 452X has more Vectran in the strand (1/3 vs 1/5). So you'd expect the X99 string to last longer too. 

I haven't tried X99 yet tho, I've only ever used the older "X" and 452X. The old "X" was more or less indistinguishable from 452X once on the bow, tho I prefer 452X mainly because it's just what I'm used to building with. Flipping a coin on whether to order a spool of X99 and have a go with it tho....

lee.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

BowStringDepot said:


> 452x just plain dependable. As many strings as we sell its gonna be hard to be 452x. X would be second and Mercury third.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


So #1 choice 452 x. #2 choice x99 and #3 choice mercury. I only build for myself, looking for quality, dependability and long life. I also do tag ends. I have found the BCY-X to have all those qualities as long as strings are waxed on a regular basis and burnished on occasion to take off old dirty, wax. One concern about the X99 after reading some reviews was how good it is for tag ends? Thanks Hutch. Thanks lee. Mark.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I've only done a couple strings with tag-end loops, enough of them to teach me to never do that again and go back to serving my loops that is, but I did find that a tacky material seemed to make the job a little easier. I believe I did mine with BCY X or 452X, can't remember, and the material gave me the least of my troubles with it.

One other final caution on 452X - I've noticed the cost of it has started to creep up a little bit, now around $4 more than X99 or mercury for 1/4 lb. That fills me with dread, because usually a price increase like that on an old product indicates end-of-life'ing it by the manufacturer is in the near future. BCY may be pushing us into the newer materials by making them cheaper, either because they have to due to supply problems, or just so they can sink the older stuff.

More of a yellow alert than red alert, but something I'm keeping my eye on. I have about 1/2 pound of 452X left, but you never know.....

lee.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

NoviceAddicted said:


> So #1 choice 452 x. #2 choice x99 and #3 choice mercury. I only build for myself, looking for quality, dependability and long life. I also do tag ends. I have found the BCY-X to have all those qualities as long as strings are waxed on a regular basis and burnished on occasion to take off old dirty, wax. One concern about the X99 after reading some reviews was how good it is for tag ends? Thanks Hutch. Thanks lee. Mark.


What I think of reviews! well I will be good. I have heard every different thing about every product BCY makes. My opinion is if you have not tried it and mastered it how do you know? One roll of black of any material and test it work it and use it will tell you if you like it. Then if you don't you haven't wasted a ton of money. 


Hutch


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

BowStringDepot said:


> What I think of reviews! well I will be good. I have heard every different thing about every product BCY makes. My opinion is if you have not tried it and mastered it how do you know? One roll of black of any material and test it work it and use it will tell you if you like it. Then if you don't you haven't wasted a ton of money.
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thanks Hutch. Sounds like good advice. Any particular reason to order black (amount of wax, goes with any color etc) ? Mark


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

In my experience 452X does not wear as harsh as X (less fraying). For me it is a more stable bowstring and I run them on everything. I build strings for myself and close friends and I always turn to 452X. Also, 452X seems to be the most common on the tournament trail. I replace my strings every year but they get thousands of shots during that year. Natural has the least wax followed by Flo. Yellow and black. Red has the most wax out of all of the colors I have used. But most string builders will barnash or take the wax out of the string. I have no experience with X99 or Mercury so I can't say for sure on those.


----------



## girtski (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow, I had my strings changed by a guy down in Chillicothe back in 2007 or 2008. I only shoot about 700 arrows a year so, am I good for a few more years?


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

girtski said:


> Wow, I had my strings changed by a guy down in Chillicothe back in 2007 or 2008. I only shoot about 700 arrows a year so, am I good for a few more years?


Sun and Heat and Wear are against you they may last and they may not. But I myself wouldn't risk it. 

Hutch


----------

